# Musical Notation Smilies



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

:treble::lowbd::space0::space1::space2::space3::space4::space5:
:bass::line0::line1::line2::line3::line4::line5::line6:


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

For a single note, just type, for instance, :line0: <space bar> :space1:. For a series of notes, connected, like the above example, type, for instance, :line0::space1: -- note that there's no space between the two colons ("::").

Bass clef = :bass:
Treble clef = :treble:
Low B/D = :lowbd: 
Blank measure = :blankmea:

Of course, you can also choose the View More Emoticons link to your left, when you're posting.

(No, you can't see the notes in this message because I turned smilies off so you could see the smilie code.)

If you're really interested, make some more notations and send 'em to me. Note the sizes. Also note that the files must be in *.gif format.


----------

